# [LOG] Mein Erstes mal under 0 ...: Erste erfahrungen mit Trockeneis und anderen Kühlmethoden



## PCGH_Willi (17. September 2017)

*[LOG] Mein Erstes mal under 0 ...: Erste erfahrungen mit Trockeneis und anderen Kühlmethoden*

Moin moin, 

Ich bin schon längere zeit leidenschaftlicher Übertakter und auch schon seit ein paar Jahren auf HWBOT aktiv (Siehe Signatur  ) 

Nun habe ich mich endlich einmal dazu durch gerungen mir einen LN2 Pot zu kaufen (obwohl der ja eigentlich gar nicht sooo teuer ist ) 

Der Pot den ich mir ausgesucht habe, ist der Der8auer Fusion 3.1 in Blau, was derzeit Vmtl. der beste derzeit in deutschland zu einem Humanen Preis ist. 
Gekauft habe ich Den Pot natürlich über caseking, da die die einzigen sind die den vertreiben. Ich hoffe, dass der noch in der nächsten woche ankommt, da der zuerst lagernd war, nun aber komischerweise nicht mahr aber gut 

Der Grund, weshalb ich nun auf Dice umsteige anstatt bei  luft und wasser zu bleiben ist, dass ich dort einfach meine grenzen gefunden habe und nicht wirklich weiter damit komme, da viele cpus bei positiven temperaturen einfach nicht mehr skalieren sei es mit spannung etc. (core 2 duos zum beispiel haben das problem recht stark, meinen e8500 bekomme ich unter luft nicht über 4,95Ghz unter windows für einen screenshot. 


Der Gurnd weshalb ich nicht gleich auf LN2 umsteige ist, dass dice für mich deutllich günstiger ist 
Mit 30 KG Trockeneis für 60€ kann ich gute 2 tage durch benchen, wo mir 30L LN2 (welches mich etwa 45 euro kosten würde) gerade einmal 5-6 Stunden reichen würden (vor allem bei am3+ welche meine erste Plattform sein wird. 


Equipment, welches ich zuerst nutzen werde: 

MSI 990FX-GD65 
2x2GB G.skill 9-9-9-24 2000Mhz (macht aber gute 2133 bei cl6 oder 2800mhz cl11) 
FX 6300 (leider ein pin abgebrochen läuft hofentlich noch. Hat unter LN2 Bereits 8Ghz geschafft sollte also ein gutes sample sein)
Phenom x4 810 
Athlon II X2 250 
160gb WD Blue HDD
gtx 460 
Enermax Triathlor ECO 650W


Zum isolieren werde ich Faber Castell Knet Radiergummi für das board, armaflex und evtl ein handtuch für den pot um temperatur zu isolieren und das handtuch um flüssigkeit aufzufangen außerdem am board noch klopapier für eventuell überflüssige feuchtigkeit, das sollte reichen denke ich. 
außerdem werde ich als interface flüssigkeit 99,9 Prozentiges Isopropanol verwenden (da 94 Prozent zu Klumpenbildung tendiert)

Falls jemand noch tipps für mich hat darf gerne kommentieren  das nächste "update" gibt es sobald der pot da ist bzw die hardware


----------



## PCGH_Willi (28. September 2017)

*AW: [LOG] Mein Erstes mal under 0 ...: Erste erfahrungen mit Trockeneis und anderen Kühlmethoden*

Soo, da der der8auer Fusion derzeit nicht lieferbar ist habe ich kurzerhand einen anderen (einfacheren und günstigeren) Pot gekauft als überbrückung. für trockeneis sollte der erstmal reichen.

Ich habe das Setup schon mit fabercastell Art eraser und Klopapier (mit Kamillenduft ) Isoliert. Ich hoffe, dass das reicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erstmal wird mit einem Core 2 Duo E8500 Gebencht um zu sehen wie ich damit klar komme. Da der FX 6300 leider nicht funktioniert kann ich auf am3+ nur einen phenom 810 und 925 übertakten außerdem habe ich noch ein A8N SLI Premium Geordert um damit noch ein bisschen rum zu experimentieren (Sockel 939) 

Die erste Lieferung Trockeneis sollte morgen gegen 12 Uhr bei mir eintreffen (30 kg). anfangen zu benchen werde ich dann nach der arbeit um etwa 20 uhr dann werde ich nochmal ein update geben, dann kommen auch videos dazu auf Youtube (denke ich) 

bis zum nächsten Update (morgen denke ich mal


----------



## egert217 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [LOG] Mein Erstes mal under 0 ...: Erste erfahrungen mit Trockeneis und anderen Kühlmethoden*

Sockel 775 ist meiner Meinung der meiste Spaß fürs Geld  
Die alten AMDs sprich 939/AM2(+) haben teilweise einen extrem niedrigen coldbug, sind also meiner Meinung nicht so spannend wie  775er  
Wenn du nen pot brauchst frag doch einfach im hwbot marketplace, irgendjemand hat sicher einen fusion 3.1 über den er net braucht(obwohl der für DICE fast overkill ist)...


----------



## meeen (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [LOG] Mein Erstes mal under 0 ...: Erste erfahrungen mit Trockeneis und anderen Kühlmethoden*

Was ist das jetzt für ein Pot und wie teuer?


----------



## PCGH_Willi (4. November 2017)

*AW: [LOG] Mein Erstes mal under 0 ...: Erste erfahrungen mit Trockeneis und anderen Kühlmethoden*

Also ist jetzt zwar schon ein bissl her seitdem ich das letzte mal hier rein geschrieben habe, habe aber seitdem zwei benchsessions gehabt, einmal nur auf 775, da hatte ich einen Core 2 Duo E8500 der bei ungefähr 5.75Ghz lief (speicher hat limitiert) mit dem ich auch ein paar gute benchmarks einfahren konnte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


außerdem habe ich einen Phenom II 810 gebencht, der ging zwar auch recht gut war aber wenig vertreten somit gabs nicht viele punkte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AMD board war ein 990fxa-gd65 und das intel ein P35-DS3P



2te benchsession, diesmal kamen auch 30 kilo trockeneis an. 

gebencht wurden ein paar cpus unter anderem 
phenom II x6 1055t
FX-8350
X3 720
x2 250


Ergebnisse kann man auch auf meinem HWBot profil sehen


als nächstes stehen 3D benches an. Ich hab mir nen Critical Point Pot von EK bestellt und 1 gtx 580 lightning, 1 gtx 560 ti hawk und eine 680 classy 4gb außerdem ein z77 Premium, 3770k und 2500k 

damit sollte einiges gehen denke ich mal 
Infos folgen dann 

Versionen von Afterburner extreme liegen auch schon bereit


----------



## PCGH_Willi (8. November 2017)

*AW: [LOG] Mein Erstes mal under 0 ...: Erste erfahrungen mit Trockeneis und anderen Kühlmethoden*

Soo der erste teil von meinem bestellten zeug ist angekommen, 

Der Ek SF3d GPU pot: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habe außerdem schonmal die 8800gt mit einem Voltmod von Gigelz (HWBOT) vorbereitet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe mittlerweile auch wieder meine testbench aus der arbeit geholt  natürlich wird die karte noch etwas mit klopapier etc. abgedeckt gegen kondens das war nur ein test ob alles läuft

Ebenfalls angekommen sind meine gtx 680 Classified und meine 580 lightning. die ersten luft oc ergebnisse sahen recht viel versprechend aus: 
gtx 580: 
1000/2340 mhz @1.212V (MSI afterburner extreme bis 1.65v)

GTX 680 classy: 1410mhz @1.35V (max 1.65v mit classified utility) 

die 8800gt hat ohne spannunngserhöhung  deutlich mehr als der durchschnitt geschafft könnte nah an einem golden asmple sein, hoffe dass sich das auch so aufs dice überträgt  

Bei meiner Cpu war das ganze leider nicht so erfolgreich  mein 3770k der eigentlich für die 3d benches geplant wr, erreicht maximal 4.5Ghz bei 1.38v unter luft... bei dice sollten vielleicht 4.8 drin sein was aber auch recht wenig ist weshalb ich mich kurzfristig dazu entschlossen habe noch auf eine ryzen konfiguration umzusteigen

Benchsession ist von samstag abend bis montag angelegt bis dahin soll noch kommen: 

GTX 560 ti hawk
Radeon HD 6970 Lightning 
Asus Crosshair VI Hero
G.Skill Tridentz 3466Mhz 
Ryzen 7 1700


----------



## mahaudi (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: [LOG] Mein Erstes mal under 0 ...: Erste erfahrungen mit Trockeneis und anderen Kühlmethoden*

Hab auch noch ne gute 8800 GT 512 MB  

Mal sehen was damit geht unter LN2


----------

